# Newbie looking for an answer...



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey everyone... i am finishing my basement and i am going to be putting in a HT..i am currently running coax and phone line...i already have electrical pulled. I have some areas i need to pull coax threw that are tight areas and i am going to be near electrical wires... trying to find out if this is going to be creating issues like bad picture quality or noise? I got some places where i may need to cross...made everything as neat as i can but starting to get congested. everything is going to the same corner of the basement. :dunno:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Crossing electrical is fine, where you may run into issues is if you run along side of them for any length more than 2 ft. If you stay more than 3ft away from electrical there is no issue. Running RG6 instead of RG59 you will get better results if you must run alongside electrical.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info.... Cool, i got the RG6... think it will be fine


----------

